# Anyone ever broken their frame?



## Moseph (Jun 14, 2017)

The frame of my 1969 Typhoon snapped today, has anyone ever had this happen before?


----------



## Oilit (Jun 14, 2017)

Ouch!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2017)

First one I ever seen break there. How high/long was the jump? V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2017)

I made a mountain bike out of a 30s ballooner frame. After about ten years abuse, and one too many jumps the frame let go at the bottom bracket. Was still able to ride it about two miles to get back to my truck, but after that it was junk.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 14, 2017)

Have never seen a break in that area


----------



## Moseph (Jun 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> First one I ever seen break there. How high/long was the jump? V/r Shawn




No jumping with this bike, although I did have it off road a little about 3 months ago.

I have had this bike for about 6 years now and have been riding it regularly over the last 4 years, in which I've accumulated over 4000 miles on it. I've broken just about everything on it before this and used to push it really hard. A couple of times on my 3.5 mile commute to work my average speed was about 16 or 17 mph. I've slowed it down the last 3 years but I still ride it all the time. I do stand up quite a bit while riding and weigh about 265 lbs or so so I'm sure that doesn't help.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm no metallurgist but given the circumstances you describe I'm sure something had to cut loose sooner or later! Luckily those frames are fairly common so hopefully you can just replace it and keep rolling. V/r Shawn


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Any plans for the broken frame once you strip it down? Wall hanger in the man cave?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2017)

It has always been at the bottom bracket for me. That is very sad.


----------



## Moseph (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah when it happened I figured I had broken a pedal or the crank again. I was shocked when I saw it was broke where it was, I figured it would break near the bottom bracket if it was ever going to happen. I'll definitely keep the frame to hang on a wall, I don't think I could get rid of it after all I have been through on it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2017)

Unusual place for a break. I've seen the cantilever bars break loose from the down tube and have seen a Corvette 5 speed frame with a cracked down tube just below the cantilever tubing.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2017)

sorry to hear. Can't believe she broke there....


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 15, 2017)

Bottom bracket on my '35 motobike was broke when I got it. Welding place fixed it for $25. I'll have to repaint, but it's solid.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 15, 2017)

,







Moseph said:


> No jumping with this bike, although I did have it off road a little about 3 months ago.
> 
> . I do stand up quite a bit while riding and weigh about 265 lbs or so so I'm sure that doesn't help.




Would have never imagined a break like this. Yet, now that I see it, where it's broke, considering the weight, the arch points to the greatest forward load from the seat post which is right were it broke. I never considered the geometry and how that spot is absorbing and therefor flexing that tube so much before now.

Now, considering the miles you've put on it, your weight,  simply flexing there, bouncing off curbs and such I bet Schwinn realized the weak point long ago. .

Obviously, this frame design does have a serious flaw that heavier people should take into consideration if they're going to be bouncing it off things such as the most common for most bikes; curbs. . Perhaps, adding a springer into your next might add more weight to the whole but would absorb the stress there, keep it from flexing on that vital load spot. .

And I can see why mound hopping  Kunkers chose the straight bar verse the canti. I bet, back in the day, kids saw this break, either on the welds there or tube too.

Also, although I've never seen nor experienced the BB break, I can realize that, it's because, in most cases, especially, the most common; curb jumps,  the rider is probably,  usually, staying upright on pedals and crank, causing the weight to be distributed to the BB.  While you were likely sitting on the seat when absorbing a shock in bumps, and or your BB is stronger than dope, sending the load to the broken spot. . After 100's and 100's of bumps this way, it was flexing back and forth until it failed.


----------



## Moseph (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> ,
> 
> Would have never imagined a break like this. Yet, now that I see it, where it's broke, considering the weight, the arch points to the greatest forward load from the seat post which is right were it broke. I never considered the geometry and how that spot is absorbing and therefor flexing that tube so much before now.
> 
> ...




Interesting view point, I never looked that far into but I think you're on to something


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2017)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 16, 2017)

looks like it is time to break out the welder and some tubing and build a chopper.


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jun 16, 2017)

any rust around it?  the welds there may have been collecting water over the years.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 16, 2017)

I folded up a Girls Huffy going over four steps, but it did not break.


----------



## Moseph (Jun 16, 2017)

rick whitehurst said:


> any rust around it?  the welds there may have been collecting water over the years.




I don't really think so. We're it broke is pretty much clean and shiny metal except for a little rust on one side so I figure it has been cracked for a little while.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 17, 2017)

I would have expected the forks to bend before the frame broke. Your frame must have had a defect. If Frank W. Schwinn were still alive, he'd give you a new frame or maybe a new bike. But since he isn't, just do like Shawn (@Freqman1) said.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 17, 2017)

Moseph said:


> weigh about 265 lbs or so








........ prob 200lbs over the limit


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2017)

The issue is more than likely from the extra weight plus the tubing being compromised by the cantilever welds.


----------



## Moseph (Jun 19, 2017)

I picked up a new Typhoon today to swap my bars and stuff on to


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2017)

Moseph said:


> I picked up a new Typhoon today to swap my bars and stuff on to[




But it's not Campus Green! ...


----------



## Moseph (Jun 20, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> But it's not Campus Green! ...




I know, this will get me back on the road until I can find a green one though


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 26, 2017)

I've seen my share of broken frames. You wouldn't believe how many people will ask " can you fix this?". Yes, we'll jack up your bike and slip a new frame under it. 4000 is a lot of miles. I only have around 6000 miles on my tightie shorts road bike. Don't be taking your new bike off any "sweet" jumps.


----------



## Moseph (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks to rideahiggins I am back on the road with another 69 Typhoon


----------



## kwoodyh (Jul 7, 2017)

Guess you got lucky because if his handle was"rideaschwinn"you might still be looking! Another happy ending roll the credits!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

